# Differential Drain Plug Size?



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So im replacing the differential fluid soon (Torco SGO) and I wanted to do a tools check. Ive heard the fill plug is a 30MM socket. Anyone know what size the drain plug is? I suppose I could always use an adjustable wrench but I prefer not to...

Thanks!

Evan


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The drain is a 15MM. 30MM for the fill is correct.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you haven't done it yet loosen the fill before you remove the drain. It can be hard to loosen sometimes and you don't want to drain it until you know you can fill it


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> If you haven't done it yet loosen the fill before you remove the drain. It can be hard to loosen sometimes and you don't want to drain it until you know you can fill it


Thank you, thats good advice!


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Update: I replaced the gear oil with Torco SGO (75-140 I believe) and type F friction modifier. Liking it a lot, things seem to be a lot quieter and I am glad to have a little more protection since there were very very fine metal filings in the old diff fluid.

Thanks for the help,

Evan


----------

